# Sabayon: NetGear WN311T (WiFi) Drivers?



## Valenciente (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've been having a dual boot with Sabayon Linux now, for a long time, but I don't use it. Ever. Why? That's what I'm here for.

I have a NetGear RangeMax WN311T Wireless PCI card, and I really just can't get it to work on Sabayon. I have tried various stuff, using "linux" drivers for it, and also using Windows drivers with ndiswrapper, which I assumed was working, as it installed, but I got some error message that the drivers are wrong or so.

Basically, the linux support for this card BLOWS.

I have checked on a lot of different forums, and sites, but there just isn't any support for this card.. 

Anyhow, as we all know the only real way is the TPU way, so here I am, asking for help.

Anyone able to solve my problem? It's really the only reason why I'm not using it instead of Vista Ultimate, so it would be REALLY nice to get some help.

Thanks in advance,
-Val


----------

